# My BCNR33 GTR V-Spec



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's a few happy snaps i took the other day of my pride and joy. Specs as follows:

1996 GTR V-Spec
Midnight Purple
Work Emotion XD9 18x10" wrapped in Yokohama Advan V102 (265/35/18)
Tein HA coilovers .... probably change to Nismo S-Tune in the near future

Parts yet to be fitted..... but soon!
Apexi Power FC + boost controller
HKS adjustable cam gears + HKS timing belt

Okay, heres the pics


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

that look great, like the front spoiler and rims


----------



## Sukhy (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice car. 
What exhuast is that on the car btw if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks jason, the front lips looks good but causes me grief with driveways. Rims are the latest acquisition so i am extemely happy with them.

Sukhy: i havent actually figured out what exhaust it is, it came on the car when i bought it not long ago. Its a Jasma approved Apexi going off the plate on the rear muffler, but which particular model im going to have to look into it because now im curious too 


Here's a pic with my previous car which i pretty muched changed everything with that car, people from this corner of the globe will know what it is.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice,:clap: 

I'm assuming the rims are Work XD9's? They look really hard on the car.


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Steve, yep theyre XD9's. 

Mmmmmmm..........dish, they look so fat on the car.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

VSPEC-33 said:


> Here's a pic with my previous car which i pretty muched changed everything with that car, people from this corner of the globe will know what it is.
> [/IMG]


Looks like a body-kitted VN Commodore. Talk about a huge change to the R33. LOL!

Cya O!


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

nice car.


----------



## Sukhy (Feb 17, 2004)

It kind of looks like an apexi GT spec exhaust to me.


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

The car looks exquisite with those rims. They really make Midnight Purple on the R33 better. Sweet car V-Spec.


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

hipogtr said:


> Looks like a body-kitted VN Commodore. Talk about a huge change to the R33. LOL!
> 
> Cya O!


It was a bit more than just a body kit! I sunk about a VSpec's worth of money rebuilding engine, box, diff, bodywork, interior and suspension. It went alright for a mild 5L. Bot its got nothing on the new car lol.

And you hail from the Land of the Rising Sun and you know what a VN Commodore is, impressive!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice car...


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

It looks great, especially with those wheels.


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for all your comments guys. 

Ive got a few ideas to implimented down the track, but the funds dont allow it at the moment. Oh well.......


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

VSPEC-33 said:


> And you hail from the Land of the Rising Sun and you know what a VN Commodore is, impressive!


Actually, I hail from Oz as well (Sydney) but happen to be working in Japan temporarily. I hear that the new Ford XR6 Turbo is the new mainstream performance ride to get in Oz - the V8 purists can't be too happy about that. Forced induction for the win! :squintdan 

Cya O!


----------



## jarri (Feb 24, 2006)

man that is a sweet skirt on that lady of yours 

mind sharing where you got it, or what mods you made to get it like that?


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

jarri said:


> man that is a sweet skirt on that lady of yours
> 
> mind sharing where you got it, or what mods you made to get it like that?


That front skirt came on the car when i bought it, and going by the number of stonechips it was on the car in Japan. I'm not too sure of its origin though, id say its a copy off a race model from a Japanese series. One place in Australia sells what looks to be the same one http://www.uniqueautosports.com/pricelists/pricelist_gtrstyling.htm

And as for the Ford XR6 Turbs, its got a cult following already, the aftermarket going nuts with modified parts. I think theres a car atm that is using the factory turbo housings (larger wheels and machined out) running 10 sec passes, could be faster now, i dont look into Ford stuff too much.


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sukhy said:


> It kind of looks like an apexi GT spec exhaust to me.


Damn you got good eyesight. I just took a look at the numbers on the rear muffler, after cleaning the crud off it... APEXi 171AN002......Googled it ...... GT Spec system.


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Update*

Jeez, its been a while since i've been here, so i thought it was time for an update.

Back in June was the Skylines Australia Victoria drag day. Plenty of guys and gals from the club came out for an awesome day. I drove my car the 200kms out to the track and gave her a few runs.



















The best of was a [email protected] on stock boost, and a [email protected] on about 14psi. I'm wrapped with the time as its still totally stock (bar the exhaust) no tune etc.

The only downside is that i think i did a few too many launches. The clutch is a bit sad and needs to be rebuilt or replaced. Oh well.....

My brother in law gave me a run for my money in his MK1 Cortina thanks to the SR20DET conversion. 13.0 was the best he could get with limited traction in first and second, easily a 12.7-12.8 with sticky rear tyres.



















And i've finally found some Nismo S-Tune shocks, so they'll be going in shortly. I'll try to remember to take some progress pics.


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

What a beast.
I saw a similar R33 GTR in Sydney like 2 weeks ago. Only thing was that, It had a different exhaust. lol

Anyways, nice car m8
-Jai


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Your car looks really threatning with those wheels + rims. Overall it looks great.


----------



## VSPEC-33 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I still havent seen another R33 GTR with these same wheels yet, so i'm very happy having something that looks a little different.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Car looks great, the dish on the rims looks fantastic


----------

